# Building Blocks



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

The "old toolbox" is out and I was thinking about this one...
Young or old, titled or not, what "building blocks" would you tell a new handler to use for a succesful working or sport dog? :-k

Postings on verbal markers have ranked towards the top for me, I also like the idea of touch praise...and lots of it! Too often I see handlers not giving the dog the verbals AND touch which helps to "mark" the action to the reaction. So the dog gets a treat 15 seconds after the fact and hasn't a clue as to why it's there. TIMING!!!

My new litter of Bouviers is due to hit the ground in February and I'm keeping one, the things I haven't done with the others (Bear and Rock) are needed here. Tool belt on and newest techniques in place...food or toy/ball have value, but I feel part of the toolbox needs mix of verbals and touch elements to bring about max. success!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Marker training is at the top of my list. I am almost finished watching the Ellis DVDs I just got and his chapter on leash pressure in the heeling DVD is great. Teach response to the leash early with markers. 
Learn how to read the dog and get in it's head. Simple enough if it can be accomplished but it's also one of the biggest short comings I've seen in a lot of "trainers".
It shouldn't be about "That's how I was trained so that's how I'll do it." Know why!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Learn how to read your dog, open minded and mouth shut, repitition and a solid schedule. Everything else should fall in to place as time gos on and experience builds.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Also put being consistent at the top of the list. Nothing more confusing to a dog if your constantly changing levels of what you except as correct or changing methods in mid training.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> ...his chapter on leash pressure in the heeling DVD is great. Teach response to the leash early with markers.
> ...


 Alot like riding a horse and few wrote the book on it!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I just got and his chapter on leash pressure in the heeling DVD is great. Teach response to the leash early with markers.





Howard Gaines III said:


> Alot like riding a horse and few wrote the book on it!


What the


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Alot like riding a horse and few wrote the book on it!


A man can learn twice as much from milking a can than 2 other men can learn from a very tall 4th man.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Alot like riding a horse and few wrote the book on it!



It did make mention of that!


----------

